# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام توضيح ؟  اعتذار من كل الاخوة

## Fannan1

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
اولا وقبل كل شيئ نحب ان نعتذر من كل الاخوة الذين سجلوا بالمنتدى منذ ثلاثة ايام
وكذلك للاخوان الذين فقدو مواضيعهم منذ ثلاثة ايام الماضية وذالك بعد محاولة اختراق
المنتدى   لاسباب صبيانية او طفولية لا اقل ولا اكثر  او ربما لاستعراض العضلات 
لكن بفضل الله ورعايته تم استعادة نسخة احتياطية  ولذالك نكرر اعتذارنا لجميع من 
فقدوا عضوياتهم  او مواضعهم في الثلاثة ايام الماضية  لاسباب خارجة عن ارادتنا
 حفظنا الله من شر الحاسدين والحاقدين
والطماعين ضعاف النفوس وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
----------------------------------------------------------------------  قال تعالى : {وَلاَ تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يُحِبُّ المُعْتَدِينَ} [البقرة :190]. {وَاللَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ الفَسَادَ} [البقرة :205] {كُلَّمَا أَوْقَدُوا نَاراً لِّلْحَرْبِ أَطْفَأَهَا اللَّهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَاداً وَاللَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ المُفْسِدِينَ} [المائدة:64] {وَاللَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ كُلَّ كُفَّارٍ أَثِيمٍ} [البقرة :276] {إِن يَمْسَسْكُمْ قَرْحٌ فَقَدْ مَسَّ القَوْمَ قَرْحٌ مِّثْلُهُ وَتِلْكَ الأَيَّامُ نُدَاوِلُهَا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَيَتَّخِذَ مِنكُمْ شُهَدَاءَ وَاللَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ} [آل عمران :140] {إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يُحِبُّ مَن كَانَ مُخْتَالاً فَخُوراً} [البقرة :36] {وَلاَ تَمْشِ فِي الأَرْضِ مَرَحاً إِنَّكَ لَن تَخْرِقَ الأَرْضَ وَلَن تَبْلُغَ الجِبَالَ طُولاً * كُلُّ ذَلِكَ كَانَ سَيِّئُهُ عِندَ رَبِّكَ مَكْرُوهاً} [الإسراء: 37-38] {لاَ جَرَمَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ إِنَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ المُسْتَكْبِرِينَ} [النحل :23] {وَلاَ تُجَادِلْ عَنِ الَّذِينَ يَخْتَانُونَ أَنفُسَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يُحِبُّ مَن كَانَ خَوَّاناً أَثِيماً} [النساء :107] {وَلاَ تُسْرِفُوا إِنَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ المُسْرِفِينَ} [الأنعام :141] {إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يُحِبُّ الفَرِحِينَ} [القصص :76] {لاَ يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ الجَهْرَ بِالسُّوءِ مِنَ القَوْلِ إِلاَّ مَن ظُلِمَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ سَمِيعاً عَلِيماً} [النساء :148].

----------


## yassin55

بارك الله فيك
الحافظ الله يحفظنا

----------


## amer

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكــــــــرا أخى  ونحمد الله على وجود فريق قوى ومستيقظ

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

هاؤلاء الذين يحسبون انفسهم مخترقين فليخترقوا المواقع الاباحية واليهودية اولا  لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك   الله يحفظنا

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك

----------


## MEMO1985

*بارك الله فيك   الله يحفظنا*

----------


## ameerl

*مشكـــــور أخى  ونحمد الله على وجود فريق قوى ومستيقظ*

----------


## ighdriss

بارك الله فيك   الله يحفظنا

----------

